# Help me please!



## A Random (Oct 31, 2014)

For at least a week now, I've been reduced to a HTML textbox for posting as opposed to the awesome textbox everyone else has. Did something happen? I'm using IE9, is it unsupported now?


----------



## Blow Standard (Oct 31, 2014)

A Random said:


> For at least a week now, I've been reduced to a HTML textbox for posting as opposed to the awesome textbox everyone else has. Did something happen? I'm using IE9, is it unsupported now?



Just get Google Chrome or Firefox like the rest of the world and see if that works for you.


----------



## Mauvman Shuffleboard (Oct 31, 2014)

A Random said:


> For at least a week now, I've been reduced to a HTML textbox for posting as opposed to the awesome textbox everyone else has. Did something happen? I'm using IE9, is it unsupported now?


You might have accidentally clicked "Use bbcode editor," to undo this there's an option to "use rich text editor" to the bottom left of the textbox. Or maybe Null fucked with the shit, I don't know.


----------



## Male (Oct 31, 2014)

A Random said:


> I'm using IE9


:puke:


----------



## A Random (Oct 31, 2014)

Blow Standard said:


> Just get Google Chrome


No.





Blow Standard said:


> or Firefox


No.





Blow Standard said:


> like the rest of the world and see if that works for you.


I might, but it worked fine until now.

Also, at least IE has a search box that doesn't fail like Chrome does when I try to use it [and can't see it].


----------



## CatParty (Oct 31, 2014)

Get a Mac


----------



## Blow Standard (Oct 31, 2014)

A Random said:


> No.No.I might, but it worked fine until now.
> 
> Also, at least IE has a search box that doesn't fail like Chrome does when I try to use it [and can't see it].



I've never had any problems with Chrome's search bar besides the fact that it brings me to AOL search for some reason.


----------



## A Random (Oct 31, 2014)

CatParty said:


> Get a Mac


No.

And I don't mean the search bar. I mean Ctrl+F. It doesn't work.

Anyway, I'll see what I can do, but I was hoping to keep this site limited to a single browser so as to not have to juggle them.


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Oct 31, 2014)

get a life


----------



## exball (Oct 31, 2014)

A Random said:


> I'm using IE9




Just use IE11 if you like IE so much.


----------



## Null (Nov 1, 2014)

Screen shots please. Also update ie


----------



## TL 611 (Nov 1, 2014)

Blow Standard said:


> I've never had any problems with Chrome's search bar besides the fact that it brings me to AOL search for some reason.


you can fix that in settings, something like "default search engine"


----------



## Blow Standard (Nov 1, 2014)

Melchett said:


> you can fix that in settings, something like "default search engine"



Well, that was an incredibly easy fix.


----------



## A Random (Nov 1, 2014)

Melchett said:


> you can fix that in settings, something like "default search engine"


I already said that's not my problem.

Ctrl+F does not show up. It technically works, but I can't see what I'm typing, I can't see misspellings, I can't tell how many examples of whatever I need to see is, and worst of all, I cannot fix it because the computer that has it has Adminlock.

[In case you think the 'lack of misspellings' is no big deal, my job involves using ctrl+F to find plagiarism in sources. If I can't be sure I typed it right - and Ctrl+V doesn't work either that way - I can think that a source was not plagiarized, which is bad.]

As for a screeshot, well... does this work?


----------



## Blow Standard (Nov 1, 2014)

A Random said:


> I already said that's not my problem.
> 
> Ctrl+F does not show up. It technically works, but I can't see what I'm typing, I can't see misspellings, I can't tell how many examples of whatever I need to see is, and worst of all, I cannot fix it because the computer that has it has Adminlock.
> 
> ...



You don't... Really use DuckDuckGo, do you?


----------



## Null (Nov 1, 2014)

This is literally the forum compensating for you using IE.

JavaScript Libraries have ways of determining the capabilities of your browser. The forum is behaving the same way it would if you have JavaScript disabled entirely, because what it wants to do is impossible in Internet Explorer 9.

https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/new/?utm_source=firefox-com&utm_medium=referral
http://www.google.com/chrome/
http://support.apple.com/kb/dl1531
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/internet-explorer-11-details.aspx
http://www.opera.com/computer/windows

pick one


----------



## CatParty (Nov 2, 2014)

Safari is a good internet too


----------



## Watcher (Nov 2, 2014)

CatParty said:


> Safari is a good internet too





 1 minute ago - Null: 
@ *FramerGirl420*, @ *FramerGirl420*, @ *FramerGirl420*, @ *FramerGirl420*, @ *FramerGirl420*, SAFARI


 1 minute ago - Null: 
KILL YOURSELF


 A moment ago - Null: 
SUGGESTION SOLUTION: Ending your life.


 A moment ago - Null: 
Holy shit you people and your fucking mental health issues


----------



## Surtur (Nov 2, 2014)

People actually use Internet Explorer?


----------



## Watcher (Nov 2, 2014)

Surtur said:


> People actually use Internet Explorer?


Man I've met people who click on pop-ups in my day to day life


----------



## Ariel (Nov 2, 2014)

Cuddlebug said:


> Man I've met people who click on pop-ups in my day to day life


My grandfather clicks them, his computer is practically a spyware farm.


----------



## KatsuKitty (Nov 2, 2014)

You'll need to update IE if you want the full experience. IE9 is already years old and we don't even support it at work.


----------



## CatParty (Nov 2, 2014)

chimpchan said:


> My grandfather clicks them, his computer is practically a spyware farm.




They were giving away g5's at my job a couple years back. I got one for my parents. They have already filled it with unknown crap


----------



## Holdek (Nov 2, 2014)

A Random said:


> I already said that's not my problem.



Well her reply was to someone else's.



Surtur said:


> People actually use Internet Explorer?


Yeah, weeabos and StarCraft players: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usage_...ies_by_most_used_web_browser_in_July_2014.svg


----------



## Holdek (Nov 2, 2014)

CatParty said:


> Safari is a good internet too



Ya plus you can use it on a Mac


----------



## Payday (Nov 2, 2014)

Usage of Internet Explorer and not knowing how to change your default search engine... jesus


----------

